# A sad, sad tale



## KenOC

"The estranged wife of a world-famous pianist was found not guilty by reason of insanity Monday in the 2016 slayings of the couple's two young daughters.

Sofya Tsygankova, wife of Vadym Kholodenko, was accused of smothering daughters Nika and Michaela Kholodenko, ages 5 and 1, before she trying to kill herself at the family's Benbrook home March 17, 2016."

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/tar...uilty-reason-insanity-2016-slayings-daughters


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> "The estranged wife of a world-famous pianist was found not guilty by reason of insanity Monday in the 2016 slayings of the couple's two young daughters.
> 
> Sofya Tsygankova, wife of Vadym Kholodenko, was accused of smothering daughters Nika and Michaela Kholodenko, ages 5 and 1, before she trying to kill herself at the family's Benbrook home March 17, 2016."
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/tar...uilty-reason-insanity-2016-slayings-daughters


really do not like!


----------



## Roger Knox

This was a terrible event for all connected to the family, and for the public at large too. At least the verdict has been reached. I have listened to Kholodenko's Prokofiev concerto recordings and they are superb. But art takes a back seat to life. Personally I find that prayer can help.


----------



## Guest

At least she won't be roaming free. I can't imagine the super-human effort required for Kholodenko to resume his concert and recording career. He once said that music was the only thing that kept him going. It's is so painful to watch the DVD of the Van Cliburn competition the year he won, especially the behind the scenes in which he is playing with his little girl (The second one had not been born yet). He seems so happy and is such a loving father.


----------



## Radames

Kontrapunctus said:


> At least she won't be roaming free..


She could get out of the psych hospital eventually. The Americans with Disabilities Act states that people have to be treated in the least respective environment that is appropriate. That means they are held indefinitely until they no longer suffer an abnormal mental condition that is likely to cause them to be dangerous to themselves or others.

But I don't understand how she could have been allowed to keep custody of the children after some of the things she did. Look at this:


> She sunk into depression, suffered bouts of anxiety and later had auditory and visual hallucinations. She became suicidal and was hospitalized at John Peter Smith Hospital after hurling herself from a moving car and lying in traffic on a busy street.
> 
> She came to believe that her husband was controlling her through his cellphone and that he was poisoning her.


 https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/crime/article214755220.html#storylink=cpy


----------

